# I miss him so much! (Non-GSD)



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

_November 1990, a little 4th grade version of me was walking home with a group of friends when a small fluffy blonde puppy came running up behind us. We immediately began advising a scheme to keep it and tried to figure out who's mother would allow it... Little did we know that our plan would soon be ruined because behind us were not one, not two but at least 6 more puppies that had made their way up under the fence. Saddened, we returned each and every one back to the house that they were coming from... the woman was so thankful that she offered a free pup to any of us that got permission. 

The following week (once they reached 7 weeks) I returned to the house and lied thru my teeth to get a pup. At the time my mother had a no large dog rule so I chose the runt hoping that he'd remain the size that he was, lol (his mom was a pb samoyed, his dad pb golden, but hey I was 9, I could dream right?). I begged my sister to keep my secret and help me buy a bag of puppy chow. I kept him in the my club house for several days until my mother finally approached me asking "Are you ready to tell me about the puppy you've been hiding in your club house? I'm sure he needs shots by now". So my secret was out, but she allowed me to keep him. I named him Morgan (I thought that sounded strong and sophisticated) but soon after we began calling him "Budd".

Fast forward through our lives 16yrs... and this is a photo tribute of my last year with him. He died September 29th 2007, the morning before his <u>17th birthday.</u> His decline was short, within a matter of hours - he definitely lived a long and healthy life! I love him and miss him dearly - ever so often, it hits me kinda hard.







_

Thanks for making it through his story... Hope you enjoy the pics!

My favorite face that I'll never forget


















Gia's "big" brother, he tolerated her..............










and she tolerated him


















Every now and then I'd return home to find him in the most compromising positions, such as this:










or this:










but mostly he'd just peek his head in off the patio and looked at me like this:










After years on years of being allowed to chase cats, he learned to love them.










Almost as much as he loved our weekly visits to the ocean.



















(Helping him out, as he'd go too far and wasn't fast enough to beat the tide)










With no formal training or socialization, he was overall a great dog and adjusted very well to any and every situation!










Even the embarrassing situations


















And my favorite photo... the one we used for our 2006 Christmas card... could it have been any more perfect?










Can't leave out the bloopers


















...or his crazy cat grass video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3FRDiGeqg&feature=channel_page

Luv ya cutie!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

He was a gorgeous dog - he certainly got the best of both his parents. Thanks for looking after him so well. Those photos are wonderful!!

Thanks for sharing.

RIP Budd (Morgan)


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Budd with us. He was beautiful. I also have a samoyed/golden retriever who looks alot like Budd. He will be 7 this summer. I need to share some pics with you.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyThanks for sharing Budd with us. He was beautiful. I also have a samoyed/golden retriever who looks alot like Budd. He will be 7 this summer. I need to share some pics with you.


oh please do, i'd love to see them! and i've gotta ask, how many times has your dog been referred to as a chow? we got it every time we went out









pm me if you'd like!

thanks for the compliments Qyn - he only came to live with me for his last year and a half (prior to that he was at my parents w/o me for 7yrs) but i tried my best... every year after 14 we just sat back in awe that he was still with us!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What a GORGEOUS dog. Yes, thank you for sharing Budd with us. This was a wonderful tribute to a very sweet dog.







I love the photo of Gia with that big ol' orange fluffy butt draped across her back.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

hugs, what a gorgeous dog I absolutely love him.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, we get chow ALL the time. And I have to inform these people just how many dogs have some sort of spots on their tongues!!


----------



## ROY1 (Sep 22, 2008)

wow what a BEAUTIFUL dog


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Whata beautiful soul this one had.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

What a sweet boy!







I loved the cat grass clip, Gosh he looked so happy and well loved!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is a face I could look at all day. 

The story as well-how beautiful, a little girl, hiding a dog in her club house and the mom who realized what it meant to her. 

I would miss him too.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

He was absolutey beautiful. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing... he looked like such a love bug. I love the first face shot and the pumpkin get-up.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - that first picture brought tears to my eyes. There is just nothing as beautiful as a senior's face... Your story was so touching and I could just picture you hiding that pup. What a wonderful mom you have!

I'm sorry for the loss of this beautiful boy, but how fortunate that you were able to spend so many years together. Thanks so much for posting these pictures. I will come back more than once to look at that first one...


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

What a touching story, thanks for sharing, made me smile and remember my Golden that passed away in 1999.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Great story and great pics. I smile when I imagine a child hiding a pup to try and keep it. You're parents sound awesome. I know how hard it would be to lose a companion like this that you have known and loved for so long. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

What a great dog. And a truly wonderful story of the time you got to share.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

What a handsome boy! I use to have a Golden as a child and my first dog that was all mine was a pb Samoyed, her name was Abby.




















In this pic, I can see why people would think Chow, his face does in this angle look something like a Chow...









I'm glad you had a chance to enjoy him for so long. He was well loved.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

that is absolutely the kindest face i have ever seen. makes me smile.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a sweetie!







I remember you telling me about him - it's so nice to see his pictures.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWhat a sweetie!


Ditto! Just what I was going to say. What a cute story too!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for your comments everyone. i'm glad that his sweet spirit was able to shine thru the photos. what you see, is REALLY, what i got. i ended up crying myself to sleep last night (well, 7am this morning) because after every comment - i'd scroll thru his photos again. this morning i was touched to wake up to this... its amazing what a free little mutt from the neighborhood can turn into...

he was my first "true senior" (with my 2nd oldest living to 10), so he'll always have that special place... i mean, he lasted well over half my lifetime - thats still amazing to me.

anyway, thanks again everyone!

ps. lovely pics of your Samy fuzzmom - i dont get to see them too often, but they're very beautiful dogs!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he was so adorable


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow he was a gorgeous boy and looks so gentle and sweet in the photos, its so hard to get by without them, but what a great life he had. love the story it made me smile


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful and sweet boy, and what a wonderful tribute to him. It looks like he had a very happy life with you.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh wow, what a touching story and a spectacular dog Budd looked to be







so handsome
Thank you for sharing him here. Love each and every one of the pics!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

He is a love bug, you can see the kindness in his eyes.







My cousin had a samoyed/golden mix but he looked more samoyed than Budd. 
The 2006 Xmas card picture was my favorite!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a beautiful dog and story. Sounds like he was a very special dog. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue MomMy cousin had a samoyed/golden mix but he looked more samoyed than Budd.


were the parents known, 50/50? there were some variations within Budds siblings (my neighbor also got a brother and sister pair). the brother was pure white with drop ears like a golden... and the sister was dark gold, had one erect ear and one floppy like Budds. of the whole litter there were 2 blonde, 1 gold, the rest white. the highest Budd ever reached was 50lbs (poor guy dwindled down to a mere 35lbs in his senior years) i'm sure his brother and sister reached high 60's if not 70's. i remember them being quite a bit larger.

i love the mix and (hypothetically) wouldn't hesitate to repeat it again!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

What a beautiful shmoozieface!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a great dog to grace your life! 

There seems to be a lot of variation in how crosses come out but he sure came out handsome.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He looks like such a sweetheart....I am sorry for your loss

They leave us much too early, and it takes time for the void in our heart to cushion itself with good memories


Lee


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

What a wonderful dog you had, Calone. What a wonderful story. Wolfstraum, your comment brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

What a wonderful sweet face!! a lady in our neighborhood has a female version, she shaves her every Summer....I see them go by every day, they love to walk. 
You have some wonderful pics of Budd!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

What a great story and equally great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful boy, just beautiful. Of course you miss him hon, I'm so sorry.

Jennifer


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

aww, gorgeous boy.
thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...one more


----------

